# No Coding Books



## abill_423 (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions on a good website to look up ICD-9 and CPT codes? My boss has not ordered the new 2009 coding books yet and does not intend to. She has told me that I can get my information online.

Thanks as always for your help.


----------



## carrie (Jan 9, 2009)

*2009 code resources*

I was able to print out updated/revised/deleted 2009 ICD-9 codes from the CMS website. I would imagine it would have updated/revised/deleted CPT codes on that website as well. I don't know what your most current code books are. I have noticed previous year code books from  a used bookstore that caters to our local University.  One of our local insurance companies also offers code books for an extremely reasonable price. 
I feel so bad (and frustrated) for you! I hope this information is a little bit helpful.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe you will find this useful.  It provides the ICD-9 and HCPC's codes.

http://www.icd9data.com/


----------



## abill_423 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for your replies and the website information. I think it will be helpful. I'm debating on purchasing my own ICD-9 book. It just irritates me that my boss won't provide me with the tools that I need to do my job.


----------



## LLovett (Jan 9, 2009)

www.encoderpro.com

You can set up an account and get a free 30 day trial. ICD-9, CPT, HCPC II, they are all there.

Good luck getting your books,

Laura, CPC


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Jan 12, 2009)

www.eicd.com  also is a good site.  You need to register but it is free.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jan 13, 2009)

Abill,

Please contact me,  I may have ordered an extra book, so will check and if I did, its yours.  You can contact me privately.

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CEMC


----------



## dmaec (Jan 13, 2009)

I just have to comment on your boss... apparently she has NO IDEA how important our "tools" are to us! ... 

Did she say which website to use?  There are many out there, who's to say what's updated and what isn't! .. 

I've been very fortunate in my positions - my current (and my previous) supervisor know the importance of having all the right tools to code correctly -  including but not limited to the books! ...

aaaaaaanyway....

very nice of you Machelle - to offer your extras...


----------



## mad_one80 (Jan 13, 2009)

www.searchicd9.com
offers free icd9 code searches

but you should still get on your boss's case about buying the new 2009 books!


----------



## abill_423 (Jan 13, 2009)

My boss truly has no clue about the importance of having the proper tools. She just thinks that I can google a diagnosis and the code will pop up and be the correct one. She really frustrates me and I just don't know how to deal with her. Oh well..........


----------



## moricecrys (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW, unbelievable, do you think she realizes you are in the revolving circle of payroll?? I don't know your situation, but I would go to her supervisior to let them know whats going on. What about when ICD-10 is released? 

Hope this helps!

http://www.icd9coding1.com/flashcode/userRegister.do

ICD9 Guidelines

https://www.aapc.com/documents/2009-OCT-ICD-9-Official-Guidelines.pdf


----------

